# It's that time again - Self-Help Course Signups & Scholarships



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

*Self-Help Course Signups & Scholarships*This is a reminder:The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program is currently accepting signups for the spring session of the CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course.The course, which begins March 24, is a 6-week email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for managing common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. Our program has been highly recommended by CFIDS & fibromyalgia expert Dr Charles Lapp. See the transcript of his recent chat on Immune Support at: www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=8666&T=CFIDS_FM&B1=EM020608FThe cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The Patient's Guide to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia," is $30. Visit their website to learn more and to register: http://www.CFIDSselfhelp.org


----------

